# Gas fitting



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

This is something I encounter quite often...

T&C pipe that comes with a running thread (not tapered thread as required by code) "coupling" on it. These couplings have the threads ran straight through them, and therefore don't have tapered ends to receive the tapered threads on the pipes.

They'll hold pressure, and lots of homes are full of them, but they aren't legal!


----------



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

Of course the elbow is a cast/tapered fitting and is not of concern.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

those couplings usally come on 21' lengths.....


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

...and probably something every apprentice has done at one time or another is to use that fitting,I'm sure I did,unfortunately,can't remember that far back.:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Merchant Coupling, we call then thread protectors and chunk them in the yard as soon as we off load the pipe. They sell them all day long down here.... for a reason I wish I knew.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Merchant Coupling, we call then thread protectors and chunk them in the yard as soon as we off load the pipe. They sell them all day long down here.... for a reason I wish I knew.


They are used a lot in chemical plants and refineries where they assemble and dis-assemble stuff on a routine basis.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Makes sense.... the one time I forgot and installed one it leaked like a sift....


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> This is something I encounter quite often...
> 
> T&C pipe that comes with a running thread (not tapered thread as required by code) "coupling" on it. These couplings have the threads ran straight through them, and therefore don't have tapered ends to receive the tapered threads on the pipes.
> 
> They'll hold pressure, and lots of homes are full of them, but they aren't legal!


I never knew they did not have a tapered thread. Just never looked or paid attention. 

But then, I was always taught you never, ever use them. Like was said, I consider them thread protectors.

Oh, BTW, when loading on your truck, put the coupling to the back. My dad lost a windshield on his van one day when one dropped off the pipe. Yes, I had loaded them. Yes, I had been taught differently. Yes, I caught hell.

Now I hand tighten them and load them to the rear of the vehicle.


----------



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, I've heard them called thread protectors by some. I've dealt with many frustrated plumbers that make the argument "I bought thread and couple pipe, and that's the coupler that came with it!!!" I once contacted a couple manufacturers that sell it just to get their input, and they argued that it was in fact a coupler. When I e-mailed them a scan of the code section they both agreed that it did not meet the code. All they are is the next size larger pipe reamed all the way through with threads.

Normally it is just a fitting or two here and there. The worst I've had was a 19000 square foot house that had everything from 3" line on down to 1/2" line, and so many "thread protectors" they basically had to tear everything out and start over. I've been on a number of strip mall rooftops that had the same problem.

To be honest, I've got a 1959 house that has a number of them on the original parts of the gasline. No leaks. Trust me, I checked when I bought it!

Sounds like you guys are on top of this one! Glad to hear it! You'd all be shocked at the amount of surprised looks I get on this one.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I call them thread protectors, not code approved.


----------



## bobdog (Jun 18, 2008)

I call'em boat payments, when they're installed on someone elses piping!


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> This is something I encounter quite often...
> 
> T&C pipe that comes with a running thread (not tapered thread as required by code) "coupling" on it. These couplings have the threads ran straight through them, and therefore don't have tapered ends to receive the tapered threads on the pipes.
> 
> They'll hold pressure, and lots of homes are full of them, but they aren't legal!


Although I don't see any markings on that coupling, based on the short nipple, could that be a left-and-right coupling set?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

say what??


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

grandpa said:


> Although I don't see any markings on that coupling, based on the short nipple, could that be a left-and-right coupling set?





Plumberman said:


> say what??


 
If the coupling has an ASP marking stamped on it, it is an approved coupling and it can be used on gas pipe. ASP stamped couplings have tapered threads although they look like any ordinary thread protector.


----------



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> If the coupling has an ASP marking stamped on it, it is an approved coupling and it can be used on gas pipe. ASP stamped couplings have tapered threads although they look like any ordinary thread protector.


I've encountered one of those in over seven years, but they are out there. These thread protectors have no markings on them at all.

Grandpa, they're running threads, and are therefore illegal for use on a gas system.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

I didn't notice whether anyone said this coupling in the picture was actually checked and was a running thread. Left/rights look like that, except they usually have a knurled band, or some other marking.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

If it has running threads then its just butting up the pipe..... A welder I know had to back weld over 40 merchant coupling because they used them instead of actual couplings... They put product on the line before they tested it also..... Which is a no no but they were appren. with no journeyman on the job. It was in a full service gas station. Oil,water and air.... all blowing out at the same time... It was nasty!


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

Inspectors here will fail you for using these couplings.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

OK, I am going to admit it. I don't like cutting and threading pipe. Never did.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Bead couplings, shipping couplings.*
*Absolutely NO use for them, they go in the trash once off the pipe.*


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

I still think it might be a left/right coupling. That makes as much sense in the context as why the would use a running regular coupling to add 4" to that run. 

Am I the only one who has ever heard of a left/right coupling?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> OK, I am going to admit it. I don't like cutting and threading pipe. Never did.


It sucks when you have to use a ratchet threader by hand, but with a machine it's not bad.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

grandpa said:


> I still think it might be a left/right coupling. That makes as much sense in the context as why the would use a running regular coupling to add 4" to that run.
> 
> Am I the only one who has ever heard of a left/right coupling?


Nope you not the only one. If you notice the fitting will have ribs on it.

The insulted coupling will not. I do believe the insulated coupling is not tapered, use of the insulted coupling is not to be used, there only a thread protector.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Ratchet threading 2" sucks real bad....


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Ratchet threading 2" sucks real bad....


* LOL...I have yet to try 2".*

*Threading 2-1/2" with the Ridgid universal adapter ain't no fun though...*


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

This is what I grew up with:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220229687510

That and a Ridgid 65 threader and one of those old Ridgid threaders that did 1/2", 3/4", and 1", depending on how you turned it. Had two handles, and one head.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> This is what I grew up with:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220229687510
> 
> That and a Ridgid 65 threader and one of those old Ridgid threaders that did 1/2", 3/4", and 1", depending on how you turned it. Had two handles, and one head.


Pffft.

I've gas piped strip malls with a chain vise and a Reed ratchet threader.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Pffft.
> 
> I've gas piped strip malls with a chain vise and a Reed ratchet threader.


When I left home I went to work for a guy who refused to buy power threading equipment. He liked doing it all by hand and couldn't figure out why us young whipper snappers didn't. LOL

I admit, he had a rhythm to it that was beautiful to behold.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I helped my Dad and all he used was a Rigid ratcheting type threader. I was young and energetic, so it was kind of fun!


----------



## TSCO (Aug 21, 2008)

I was told that those are just pull couplings used during the manufacturing of the pipe.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

grandpa said:


> I still think it might be a left/right coupling. That makes as much sense in the context as why the would use a running regular coupling to add 4" to that run.
> 
> Am I the only one who has ever heard of a left/right coupling?


Nope, I've used them, but I have to order them in. Only one place stocks them in the area, and they are so far out of the way that its easier just to special order them and wait a day or two.

BTW, they are always sold with a right/left nipple too.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Bead couplings, shipping couplings.*
> *Absolutely NO use for them, they go in the trash once off the pipe.*


Actually I keep a few in stock.Because of their lack of taper they can be used to make "Arrowhead" brand and a few other log lighter valve escutcheon extensions,especially when you all thread a 3/4" nipple and cut to size .

How many times have they changed the spec on the hearth or mantle elevations leaving you buried to where a rookie would want to dap the escutcheon(I'll bet it looks great on brick).


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> Actually I keep a few in stock.Because of their lack of taper they can be used to make "Arrowhead" brand and a few other log lighter valve escutcheon extensions,especially when you all thread a 3/4" nipple and cut to size .
> 
> How many times have they changed the spec on the hearth or mantle elevations leaving you buried to where a rookie would want to dap the escutcheon(I'll bet it looks great on brick).


*Running threads are expressly forbidden in our code.*

*I'm a lil' confused by your description though...you mean to use a running thread with a shipping coupling as a gas tight seal?*


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Running threads are expressly forbidden in our code.*
> 
> *I'm a lil' confused by your description though...you mean to use a running thread with a shipping coupling as a gas tight seal?*


No, he is using it as an extension to compensate for a deep rough on a log lighter valve for the escutcheon.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Running threads are expressly forbidden in our code.*
> 
> *I'm a lil' confused by your description though...you mean to use a running thread with a shipping coupling as a gas tight seal?*





Killertoiletspider said:


> No, he is using it as an extension to compensate for a deep rough on a log lighter valve for the escutcheon.


On the key side of the valve, not the gas lines.


----------

